# Getting my V ready for her new baby brother or sister (human!)



## Kristend (Apr 20, 2012)

Hi Guys,

My husband and I are very excited to be expecting our first baby in September and we have started to change some things so that our beautiful nearly 3 year old V Abby can adjust. We have already made a rule - she's not allowed on the couch which she has been pretty good with and we have a baby gate up on the stairs so she can't go into the baby's bedroom. This does mean she is separated from us when we go upstairs which she hates 

My concern is her excitement when I arrive home. I love it, I think she's adorable but her tail is like a whip and she does still get the zoomies occasionally. My concern would be if she were to whip the baby with her tail or run into them when she's excited. Any ideas how to calm her excitement a bit when I arrive home?

Also - does anyone have any tips for walk a v and a pram? Still aiming to do my minimum 1 hr daily walks after the baby comes!

I heard about playing the sound of a baby crying so she gets used to it - has anyone else tried this?

Thanks in advance!


----------

